# Guideline for Posting in "Giveaways"



## Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

Giveaways


This forum is for non-commercial use only!


All members may giveaway (or pay it forward) knives or related products. 

Unfortunately raffles are not allowed.

This forum is for member use only.

If you plan on running a contest please submit your idea to the mod team for approval.


----------

